# Peeing more after steroid injection?



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Dillon has been peeing a lot more since he got that injection today at the vets for the anal gland inflamation.
He normally uses the pads 9 times out of 10, but so far he has just went wherever he was standing at the time.
Poor wee soul was even wet when i picked him up after a sleep on the floor at my feet.
Not a big puddle there or anything but i knew he had leaked a wee bit.
My vet didnt say this was a side effect, but have read online that is quite common.
Anyone else had this experience?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, when Brody was on prednisone for his eye problem he peed all the time. It's a common side effect. Hopefully it will wear off shortly for little Dillon.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

No experience, but I hope he is better soon for you!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Yes, steroids commonly make them drink and pee more among other things. Zoey is my little pee body on days she gets her steroids (every 3rd day) it drives me batty sometimes, but she does hit the pad 95% of the time.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Tracy and Kitty.
Yeah, i just wish my vet had mentioned this was a common side effect cause it made me worry more about him, as i do anyhow. lol

Anyway, he is doing fine bless him.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> Yes, steroids commonly make them drink and pee more among other things. Zoey is my little pee body on days she gets her steroids (every 3rd day) it drives me batty sometimes, but she does hit the pad 95% of the time.


Awww bless her.
I have heard they can also make them more hungry, but Dillon loves his food anyway so hard to tell that part. lol x


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

yup they are right... Increases drinking, eating, and urination


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh poor Dillon  give him kisses from us


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Sara. I will. xx


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Poor little Boo-Boy......
Get well Dillon!! ((((Dahlia Hugs))))


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Rhonda. xx


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

awww, poor little guy. I hope he feels better soon


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Terri, Lexie takes Prednisone when her allergies flare, and she urinates more as well when she's on them. I hope your sweet baby boy feels better soon.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Therese and T, he is still peeing like a racehorse today, drinking a lot more though. lol
His bum doesnt seem to be bothering him thankfully. xx


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw poor sweetie, I hope he feels better soon. Give him a kiss for me. x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Paula, will do. xx


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Yes it can make them pee like that he is just fine.Good time to try and train him lol


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh lord, Bryco got a steroid shot in the midst of his crazy puppy poop days and boy did he ever pee. It was like...CONSTANT. And quite honestly I don't think he had much control. One time he literally peed 7 times in under 1/2 hour (I know because he was at my office with me and so I was watching him pretty closely). I think it wore off after about a week, or maybe 2, but the shots are in their system for a good 3 weeks. It definitely tried my patience, but did help with the issues he was having atm. I hope little Dillon feels better soon -- very soon!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh man that long? lol
Ah well if it does him good i am not bothered.
I catch him most of the time.
He is getting better at going on the pads, it's just now and then he will pee wherever he is. haha!!
Luckily i have all laminate flooring so can clean it easlily.


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

Yep. It's a common side effect. Elliot had an injection for hives and she peed like crazy!


----------

